# Freehand 10 nur CMYK



## Luminus (12. April 2004)

hallo...

ich möchte in freehand 10 einen flyer erstellen...allerdings habe ich das problem, dass das programm die fareben immer in cmyk und rgb ausgibt und ich im druck irgendwie immer probleme deswegen habe...jetzt meine frage..kann ich das irgendwo einstellen das ich nur cmyk farben verwende?
über ein paar nützliche tips wäre ich sehr dankbar...


chris


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Hallihallo,

Du könntest in den Allgemeinen Einstellungen (Bearbeiten --> Einstellungen --- Strg-U) unter der Registerkarte "Farben" auf Deinem Monitor CMYK simulieren, indem Du die Option "Farbauszugsdrucker" verwendest.
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.


----------



## Luminus (12. April 2004)

*danke..nächste frage!*

okay vielen dank werde es gleich mal ausprobieren...noch ne frage...

wenn ich ein neues dkument mache kann ich doch zum besipeil bei illustrator und photoshop am anfang einstellen das es entweder in rgb oder in cmyk generiert werden soll...kann ich das auch irgendwie bei freehand 10 machen..oder freehand mx!?
ist ja sehr praktisch um vorher zu bestimmen ob es für print oder web gemacht werden soll!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2004)

Ja, das ist möglich. Dazu musst Du zunächst in die Palette Mischer und Farbtöne gehen und bei den Farben die oberste Option anklicken (siehe Screenshot). Unter den anderen Farbquellen erscheint bei längerer Mausüberfahrung eine Information, um welche Bereiche es sich bei den anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten handelt.


----------



## Da_CruZ (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich hab da mal ne frage!
Also ich bin noch komplett neu in sachen Flyer erstellen und so dennoch möchte ich versuchen einen Flyer für einen Kollegen zu erstellen. 
Ich habe ein paar bilder im internet gefunden die ich gerne einfügen möchte in Freehand 10. kann ich ohne probleme den fertigen flyer einfach exportieren so das die druckerei es dann drucken kann oder wird es wegen den eingefügten bilder ein problem geben!?
Wenn ja was kann ich machen das es klappt!?
Würde mich auf hilfe sehr freuen

MfG

DaCruZ


----------



## ink (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Erstmal: Hast du die Lizenz für die Bilder?
Andernfalls kann des dicke Abmahnungen regnen.

Für allgemeine Fragen in Sachen Gestaltung hilft dir: http://www.designguide.at/

Für Drucksachen sollten die Bilder/Elemente ne Auflösung vn 300 dpi haben und meistens in CMYK anglegt sein.
*.PDF sind so ziemlich das gängigste, aber im Zweifel IMMER aber auch IMMER mit der Druckerei sprechen.

mfg

edit: Für sowas kannst du auch gern nen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------

